# 01 Silverado parking brake light and abs light on



## stangfan93

I was driving my dad's truck yesterday and I noticed that the Parking break light was on and so was the ABS light. But the truck was driving fine and the parking break was not engaged. 

I have heard of this before but not sure what causes it. Any ideas?


----------



## justinlw

I would have it scanned for codes, a free Auto-Zone scanner may be able to pull them. If the lights are on it is sensing a pressure switch malfunction, or a wheel sensor could be dirty or failed. A good practice is to clean the ABS sensors on each wheel when performing a brake service. The sensors are magnetic and accumulate metal particles.

Worst case, it could be a failed EBCM. The best place to start would be trying to pull the codes that are obviously there since the light is on.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*EXACTLY WHAT HE SAID*

The ebcm, Electronic Brake Control Module is a very costly repair. In fact your dad might have pulled the fuse to the module to keep it from running, so ask him first. if he has pulled the big maxi 60 amp fuse, then he already knows it's an $1,100.00 repair. if not follow Justin's advice. go get it scanned. Most of the time the ebcm goes bad, it stays running and runs the battery down quickly. therefore people pull the fuse and revert back to conventional power brakes(without abs) like old school driving.
good luck.


----------



## bwguardian

Not sure about the Chevy's...but in my Super Duty's I had the same problem that wound up being the sensor in the rear which is located on the front of the differential.


----------



## Bustin Chops

If its the ecbm and thats what it sounds like. There is a place that repairs them. I had mine done on a 1999 silverado. Chevy knows about the problem. Its not safety related so nobodies going to make them do a recall. Any way its a transistor that is too small for the application. I dont remember the place so do a google search on the net. This guy replaces the transistors with a higherpower one and the turnaround is only a few days. Cost was $100. I think it was in Colorado. You have to remove your ecbm and send it to him. Not the whole thing , just the electronic part. The top.Its located under the drivers seat on the frame.


----------



## Crispito

Be sure to check the battery connections. Sometimes if they are loose it sets off all kinds of warnings in the truck. Had the same thing happen to me when I left the restaurant one night and the truck shut down on me. Turns out the cables were just loose and needed a quickie !

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------

